# ThrottleStop displaying offset, but not applying on Win 11



## Shalvation (Oct 23, 2022)

After installing windows i disabled all features that would affect throttlestop, so when i undervolt it's shows that the cpu has been undervolted in the offset but nothing changes, currently i just lowered turbo ratio limits to decrease the heat but i still get high tempatures any solution for this?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 23, 2022)

Shalvation said:


> it's shows that the cpu has been undervolted in the offset but nothing changes


Your undervolt is working correctly. What are you expecting to see change? 



Shalvation said:


> but i still get high temperatures


Your screenshot only shows a maximum temperature of 63°C. How hot is your 4700MQ getting? Many recent laptops run constantly at over 90°C when playing games. Intel considers any temperature under 100°C to be a normal operating temperature. 

When was the last time you opened up your laptop and cleaned it out and replaced the thermal paste? Changing the voltage is not going to solve an overheating problem if your laptop is a mess inside.

Check the ThrottleStop Log File box. Go play a game for 15 minutes and show me a log file when you are done. This is a better way to see if there is an actual overheating problem.


----------



## Shalvation (Oct 24, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your undervolt is working correctly. What are you expecting to see change?
> 
> 
> Your screenshot only shows a maximum temperature of 63°C. How hot is your 4700MQ getting? Many recent laptops run constantly at over 90°C when playing games. Intel considers any temperature under 100°C to be a normal operating temperature.
> ...


Yes i think you are right my undervolt is working fine

My laptop heats up to 76°C while playing games
at normal work, like watching 1080p 60 fps youtube video while browsing will heat up till 70°C
at idle would stay between 55->60°C
are these heats normal for intel?

I cleaned my laptop last week

I couldn't find any log folder in throttlestop folder


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 24, 2022)

Shalvation said:


> are these heats normal for intel?


Your temperatures are normal. They are not causing any problems. 

If you want ThrottleStop to create a log file, you need to check the Log File box on the main screen of ThrottleStop.


----------



## Shalvation (Oct 28, 2022)

Sorry for bothering you unclewebb, but what do you think about my TPL settings, are they good? or should i change something?


----------

